# New set-up E250



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

How old are those gfci?


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Jhellwig said:


> How old are those gfci?




About 1 hr... just took them out of the leviton box 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Nice, keep the pictures coming.

THose bins on the back doors, what brand are they? I know that many different manufacturers make them and they are all of different quality. Do you like your's? Are they heavy duty?

BTW, I replaced my 4' and 6' ladders with a single 5'. It works well.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

HackWork said:


> Nice, keep the pictures coming.
> 
> THose bins on the back doors, what brand are they? I know that many different manufacturers make them and they are all of different quality. Do you like your's? Are they heavy duty?
> 
> BTW, I replaced my 4' and 6' ladders with a single 5'. It works well.




I had these cheap plastic ones on there before ... every time I closed the door parts would fall out...
I got these from AmericanVan.com they are much heavier and have locking bars that keep the bins closed....

I ordered (3) 22" for the back doors and (1) 42" just inside the back door area...

The side door has (1) 22" and 4 open top wide bins all for service materials ...will post a pic when done...

I love them ... for most used materials I do not have to climb in the truck anymore. 

I still keep full unopened boxes of most popular items inside the truck like gfci, Decora switches , etc....It's deceiving but I carry a wide variety of devices (USB , timers , motion sensors, smart devices, few options of dimmers, etc. ..... I upsell a lot because I have it on me ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice looking set up.

Are you not concerned with road rash on the devices?

Don't you still need at least one Stanley case for terminals and such?


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Nice looking set up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




90% of my devices are in their original boxes in the plastic cases .... 2 cases full....there are a total of 12 Rubbermaid bins 
These are just quick grab items , GFCI's have cardboard between them 

On the right side you'll see (2) black cases on top of the truck shelving... 3 draws each case ...1 is full of electrical parts the other is full of hardware 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

WronGun said:


> 90% of my devices are in their original boxes in the plastic cases .... 2 cases full....there are a total of 12 Rubbermaid bins
> 
> On the right side you'll see (2) black cases on top of the truck shelving... 3 draws each case ...1 is full of electrical parts the other is full of hardware


Yeah man you need a case or two for small stuff.:thumbsup:

I'd just worry about the devices rubbing on the plastic drawer and getting messed up, see how it goes.


----------



## Glock23gp (Mar 10, 2014)

HackWork said:


> Nice, keep the pictures coming.
> 
> THose bins on the back doors, what brand are they? I know that many different manufacturers make them and they are all of different quality. Do you like your's? Are they heavy duty?
> 
> BTW, I replaced my 4' and 6' ladders with a single 5'. It works well.


I was just thinking about doing the 5' ladder instead also. U happy with it?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

The ones I am seeing on Americanvan.com show that they are 25" wide, but that can't be the ones you have.

Nevermind, I found it.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Glock23gp said:


> I was just thinking about doing the 5' ladder instead also. U happy with it?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


Yup, for me it's perfect.


----------



## Julius793 (Nov 29, 2011)

HackWork said:


> BTW, I replaced my 4' and 6' ladders with a single 5'. It works well.


I did as well so I can stand up my ladders instead of lying in the walking area. Only issue is a lot of the new homes are being built with 10' ceilings and for that I need a 6'.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Julius793 said:


> I did as well so I can stand up my ladders instead of lying in the walking area. Only issue is a lot of the new homes are being built with 10' ceilings and for that I need a 6'.


For me I am fine working on lights on a 10' ceiling with a 5' ladder. Being 6'2" I can stand on the third rung and my head will be over 9' up there so I can work on a box in the 10' ceiling. If necessary I can also use the 4th rung as long as no one tells OSHA


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I had the inside sliding rack for the ladder, but kept bashing my head on. Pulled that out this weekend. Standing it up and lashing it with a bungee cord. 

I haven't figured out how stow the devices. The cardboard boxes fall apart quickly once the boxes are opened.


----------



## Julius793 (Nov 29, 2011)

HackWork said:


> For me I am fine working on lights on a 10' ceiling with a 5' ladder. Being 6'2" I can stand on the third rung and my head will be over 9' up there so I can work on a box in the 10' ceiling. If necessary I can also use the 4th rung as long as no one tells OSHA


Well that's a little different im only 5' 6".


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

nrp3 said:


> I had the inside sliding rack for the ladder, but kept bashing my head on. Pulled that out this weekend. Standing it up and lashing it with a bungee cord.
> 
> I haven't figured out how stow the devices. The cardboard boxes fall apart quickly once the boxes are opened.


Mmstill thinking about a grid system in which each device has its own perfectly sized pocket to keep it nice.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I got as far as cleaning off the floor and that's about it this weekend.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

HackWork said:


> Mmstill thinking about a grid system in which each device has its own perfectly sized pocket to keep it nice.


1 word: 3D Printer.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

GFCI's with black and red buttons 

Otherwise nice setup. :thumbsup:


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

MTW said:


> GFCI's with black and red buttons


I. K. R.!! He also has blue Carlon boxes and Southwire NM, and Klein tools


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

RePhase277 said:


> I. K. R.!! He also has blue Carlon boxes and Southwire NM, and Klein tools


:laughing::notworthy:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Mmstill thinking about a grid system in which each device has its own perfectly sized pocket to keep it nice.


Road rash is always something that gets my OCD up.

I used to lay packages of devices on their back to keep the faces from rubbing on the boxes.


----------



## Drsparky14 (Oct 22, 2016)

WronGun said:


> Thought I would share the new setup , still building the side doors which will be dedicated to service
> 
> Got sick of the Stanley cases , now I can view inventory better and access faster ..
> 
> ...




I see that Costco flood light.. lol such a good price for a great led flood light. Kinda a bear to hang on some boxes tho. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Man, I really like your setup and organization. I'm just wondering what that sucker is going to sound like rolling down the road after a few jobs and the supply gets lower. I'll bet you sound like a Snap-On truck.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

@WronGun, what is holding the spray can and torch bottle in place on the back window?


----------



## Glock23gp (Mar 10, 2014)

MechanicalDVR said:


> @WronGun, what is holding the spray can and torch bottle in place on the back window?


Self tapping screws into each bottle LOL

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Glock23gp said:


> Self tapping screws into each bottle LOL
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


They look like cable ties holding them!


----------



## Glock23gp (Mar 10, 2014)

MechanicalDVR said:


> They look like cable ties holding them!


That's my guess too

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Glock23gp said:


> That's my guess too
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


Seems an odd way to go when they make holders for all size cans.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I put the six foot ladder exactly like how you did, but then I stack the 4 on top of that and bungie cord both to the shelves so they don't tip over on turns. Makes for more walking room. 


Otherwise, nice job, very neat and organized. macmikeman seal of approval, a lofty prize indeed..........


----------



## Drsparky14 (Oct 22, 2016)

Glock23gp said:


> Self tapping screws into each bottle LOL
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk




Is that like storing condoms by thumbtacking them through the middle to cork board?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

MTW said:


> GFCI's with black and red buttons
> 
> Otherwise nice setup. :thumbsup:




I have about a dozen , all white, 
And half dozen all almond.... in boxes 

Personally , I kinda like the colored buttons ...I use them for exterior mostly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Drsparky14 said:


> I see that Costco flood light.. lol such a good price for a great led flood light. Kinda a bear to hang on some boxes tho.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I purchased close to 20 of those....I always use Amazon to check reviews...(3000) 4-5 star reviews can't be too wrong.... some people don't want to spend on Rabb... I always offer options from low to high... Some have no problem with $200 RABB's 

The Round surface mount LED fixtures/brushed steel at Costco ... I purchased 50 of them for $16.99 .... Home Depot sells for 69

I have 2 left sold them all for $50.... I have no shame , I Sell, and some people don't want to go to Home Depot .... most of the sells were for 5 or more at once ...$200 at least extra profit on invoices 

I have my high end clients also , cater to all...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

LARMGUY said:


> Man, I really like your setup and organization. I'm just wondering what that sucker is going to sound like rolling down the road after a few jobs and the supply gets lower. I'll bet you sound like a Snap-On truck.




I am Seriously OCD... everything in that truck has overstock in my shop/garage... when I use something I write it down ... end of the day it goes right back in.... most of this stuff is incidentals...... on "planned" jobs .... I buy the stock.... my overhead is disgusting but my my system works like a charm. I buy almost everything in very large quantity .....And I always make the sale because I'm ready for it 

Things like interchangeable dimmer colors are making my life easier , and I hate blister packs ! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

RePhase277 said:


> I. K. R.!! He also has blue Carlon boxes and Southwire NM, and Klein tools




I like blue Carlon for Nail-on, I use heavy duty carlon for 3-4 gang.... I use grey Slater for old work.... trust me it's all planned ! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

WronGun said:


> I like blue Carlon for Nail-on, I use heavy duty carlon for 3-4 gang.... I use grey Slater for old work.... trust me it's all planned ! Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Uh huh...


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> BTW, I replaced my 4' and 6' ladders with a single 5'. It works well.





Glock23gp said:


> I was just thinking about doing the 5' ladder instead also. U happy with it?


For whatever reason I never took to smaller ladders, I just use the 6'-er for everything, never really use anything smaller. If I ever see a good deal on a 7'-er I'll buy it, that's the biggest that will fit through doors easily. An 8' starts to get awkward to move room to room. I do use the blue ones more than the orange ones though.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

splatz said:


> For whatever reason I never took to smaller ladders, I just use the 6'-er for everything, never really use anything smaller. If I ever see a good deal on a 7'-er I'll buy it, that's the biggest that will fit through doors easily. An 8' starts to get awkward to move room to room. I do use the blue ones more than the orange ones though.


A 6' ladder is harder to carry around a house, especially up stairs when you have something in your other hand.

I can walk up stairs with a 4' ladder and my service tray, the same with a 5' ladder, although it's harder. But I can't with a 6'. 

Hell, in most houses I only need 1' of height so using a 6' would be crazy. I keep the 2' ladder in my van for most houses with 8' ceilings.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

I like the idea of the 5' but most medium resi jobs I have both ladders out .....1 for the help 

I use my 4' 75% of the time 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> A 6' ladder is harder to carry around a house, especially up stairs when you have something in your other hand.
> 
> I can walk up stairs with a 4' ladder and my service tray, the same with a 5' ladder, although it's harder. But I can't with a 6'.
> 
> Hell, in most houses I only need 1' of height so using a 6' would be crazy. I keep the 2' ladder in my van for most houses with 8' ceilings.


At this point I may be habituated to it, I don't like reaching more than necessary, it's easier on the shoulders, I like grabbing a rail with my off hand when drilling etc., and I like having the top step as a shelf for tools, parts, etc. I can bring it in with a toolbox in my other hand. But although I may look like a geek, I have the strength of ten men, so that's not for everyone. 

Years ago I used a big toolbox about 18" tall that you could step on, inside the top tray was a tote with a parts drawer on the bottom. It was a pretty good idea! I'd bring that in first for quick calls and go back for the ladder and etc. if necessary. But it was not super stable, they designed it tapered the wrong way the top is a little bigger than the base. I still have it around here somewhere...


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

It's not the weight of the 6' ladder, it's the awkwardness. You have to hold it really high to carry it up stairs without it hitting the stairs (dinged floor). But then it;s too high to get thru the doorway at the top of the stairs (ding). In general, but a lot of stuff it's too big. 

The 2' is nice to carry around, but not as nice without something to hold onto or hold tools/material.

That's why I like the 5', the right height to hold stuff, especially with the tray clipped on:


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

Wrongun, 
Just my thoughts, because I use recepts and switches alot, I would put them where it would be easier to access, lower in your organizers. I'm sure you did it for a reason.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> A 6' ladder is harder to carry around a house, especially up stairs when you have something in your other hand.
> 
> I can walk up stairs with a 4' ladder and my service tray, the same with a 5' ladder, although it's harder. But I can't with a 6'.
> 
> Hell, in most houses I only need 1' of height so using a 6' would be crazy. I keep the 2' ladder in my van for most houses with 8' ceilings.



At 6' or over in height a 2', 5', and articulating ladder will handle 90% of what you need inside most places. 

I keep these and a 10' on the truck all the time.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

neat...my truck looks like a dumpster on wheels


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> @WronGun, what is holding the spray can and torch bottle in place on the back window?




cable ties .... they don't get used often 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

WronGun said:


> cable ties .... they don't get used often
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd still rather have them in a rack or holder rather than cut a tie anytme I wanted to use them.

I used the m magnets that have a belt to go around the can for those type things in my trucks.


----------



## mike9666 (Jul 28, 2015)

That's a thing of beauty!


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Julius793 said:


> Well that's a little different im only 5' 6".


That can be quite an advantage as long as you are not over 180lbs.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Nice set up Wrongun.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Suncoast Power said:


> That can be quite an advantage as long as you are not over 180lbs.


I wasn't built (@6'3") for attics or crawlspaces and still can't see 5'6" as an advantage!


----------



## DCooke111 (Jul 24, 2016)

I'm 6'2", 270... sometimes I wish I were 5'8" or so. And everyday I wish for one or two more hands

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

DCooke111 said:


> I'm 6'2", 270... sometimes I wish I were 5'8" or so. And everyday I wish for one or two more hands
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


Never wanted to be shorter but extra hands would be nice at times.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Added another 6" tube on the side for PVC , have and 8" on top for EMT , adding another 6" on opposite side for strut 









New 4hp Stanley Vac is awesome !









New File cabinet 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Looking good. That's a lot of ladders!

What do you keep in that giant coffin tool box with the romex on top of it? 

I was thinking about getting one of those for panel change jobs, wheel that one thing inside with everything in it, one trip.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

HackWork said:


> Looking good. That's a lot of ladders!
> 
> What do you keep in that giant coffin tool box with the romex on top of it?
> 
> I was thinking about getting one of those for panel change jobs, wheel that one thing inside with everything in it, one trip.




I have a 4' and 6' inside ....a 8', 10', 12' step , 16' ext, 24 ext on top...

I also have a 28' ext and Quantum 26' I don't carry on me 

The box is all my power tools ... battery and corded ... I'm a Milwaukee freak 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Oh ya another new toy I'll be trying this weekend....









I need to run 5 dedicated MC Lines so not sure if 1 tub is going to help anyways 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glock23gp (Mar 10, 2014)

WronGun said:


> Oh ya another new toy I'll be trying this weekend....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A little finicky but great to have. Had mine for a month now and stays in the van all the time. Spinners are just for new homes now

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

A great spot for this light ... I use it in the truck just as much as on the job










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glock23gp (Mar 10, 2014)

WronGun said:


> A great spot for this light ... I use it in the truck just as much as on the job
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got tired of not being able to see stuff in my van so I got led tape on Amazon and put them on 3w switches from side and back door. Best thing I have done to the van. Think I'm into it for like $8

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Nice organized set up. Now you need to go back to work and make more money! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

zac said:


> Nice organized set up. Now you need to go back to work and make more money!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk




What I need is a day off ...... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Glockman, The nice thing about the LED tape is that it's 12v so you don't need a driver. You can also buy end caps to power the strips without soldering.

WronGun, That's a lot of romex to move if you need a power tool. You need a pull out drawer for that area!


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

HackWork said:


> Glockman, The nice thing about the LED tape is that it's 12v so you don't need a driver. You can also buy end caps to power the strips without soldering.
> 
> 
> 
> WronGun, That's a lot of romex to move if you need a power tool. You need a pull out drawer for that area!




My most used power tools are out like the drills u see on the side.... I keep corded stuff in there that I rarely ever use .... and my band saw, circular saw , sawzall , 90 degree hawg..... i need to find a place for my big hammer.... I also have a tray in there with specialty bits .... I don't even move the wire , i just tilt the top open and get my stuff out....

Idk I carry a ton of 5hit ... maybe too much 
I started carrying the GE Smart devices /Bluetooth .... these things are great !! 

Full timer control from the Avion App ... it's really a great item , my clients love these things, I would consider checking them out ...












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

WronGun said:


> *What I need is a day off ...... *


Must still be single!


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Must still be single!




Lol I have a gf ....was married before for under 2 yrs.... and not doing it again .... my gf of 4 yrs is fine with it [emoji1360]

It's alright tho , I have some great relationships with my female clients 
My version of "getting out and socializing" somehow now involves electrical work ..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Why so many non-LED capable dimmers? What if the customer wants to switch to LED or CFL?


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

HackWork said:


> Why so many non-LED capable dimmers? What if the customer wants to switch to LED or CFL?




Those are going back.... I noticed that after I got home.... they are $28 dimmers and someone put them in the wrong section at Home Depot yellow tagged for $10... when I see stuff like that I clear the shelves out.... I was in a rush so i didn't look closely, I actually bought 12 in total....

they had to manually enter the discount because they honored the $10... i should probably return them without receipt for a $360 store credit , lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

WronGun said:


> Those are going back.... I noticed that after I got home.... they are $28 dimmers and someone put them in the wrong section at Home Depot yellow tagged for $10... when I see stuff like that I clear the shelves out.... I was in a rush so i didn't look closely, I actually bought 12 in total....
> 
> they had to manually enter the discount because they honored the $10...* i should probably return them without receipt for a $360 store credit , lol*



:thumbsup:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

WronGun said:


> Those are going back.... I noticed that after I got home.... they are $28 dimmers and someone put them in the wrong section at Home Depot yellow tagged for $10... when I see stuff like that I clear the shelves out.... I was in a rush so i didn't look closely, I actually bought 12 in total....
> 
> they had to manually enter the discount because they honored the $10... i should probably return them without receipt for a $360 store credit , lol


Most LED lamps will work with those dimmers, they just won't have the low setting adjustment.


----------



## Drsparky14 (Oct 22, 2016)

WronGun said:


> Oh ya another new toy I'll be trying this weekend....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have those and love them! I use them for romex all day long 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drsparky14 (Oct 22, 2016)

Glock23gp said:


> I got tired of not being able to see stuff in my van so I got led tape on Amazon and put them on 3w switches from side and back door. Best thing I have done to the van. Think I'm into it for like $8
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk




Me too I did the super white and it look like I have a huge fluorescent in there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Drsparky14 said:


> Me too I did the super white and it look like I have a huge fluorescent in there
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I've heard people using this for UC lighting ....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drsparky14 (Oct 22, 2016)

WronGun said:


> I've heard people using this for UC lighting ....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




That's what I have them in stock for. If you order the Chanel with plastic cover it looks great


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glock23gp (Mar 10, 2014)

The cheap stuff I bought on Amazon less than a year ago is already burning out that's why I wanted to try it in my van before I tried selling it to a customer

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Drsparky14 (Oct 22, 2016)

Glock23gp said:


> The cheap stuff I bought on Amazon less than a year ago is already burning out that's why I wanted to try it in my van before I tried selling it to a customer
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk




I don't buy the cheap 5hit I but the novaflex name brand and have had great results with it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glock23gp (Mar 10, 2014)

Drsparky14 said:


> I don't buy the cheap 5hit I but the novaflex name brand and have had great results with it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where do you buy it

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

WronGun said:


> Those are going back.... I noticed that after I got home.... they are $28 dimmers and someone put them in the wrong section at Home Depot yellow tagged for $10... when I see stuff like that I clear the shelves out.... I was in a rush so i didn't look closely, I actually bought 12 in total....
> 
> they had to manually enter the discount because they honored the $10... i should probably return them without receipt for a $360 store credit , lol
> 
> ...



You greedy *son of your father* !


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

telsa said:


> You greedy *son of your father* !














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drsparky14 (Oct 22, 2016)

Glock23gp said:


> Where do you buy it
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk




CED or Platt electric supply 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

